# routine cpx labs



## daah cpc (May 13, 2011)

In the Icd 9 book theres a V72.62 code that states laboratory examination ordered as part of a routine general medical examination. than in small print "blood tests for routine general physical examination".

My question is we are using this code in our office for labs ordered at physicals when no diagnosis is given and insurance companies are not paying for it. can anyone explain to me why this would be?

Im so confused why we woukld have such a code and insurance companies not recognize it. Thanks in advace for any clarification I can get.

Darcy CPC


----------

